# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Enbiya Suresi 10, Şura 52, Ankebut 47. Ayetlere Kulak Verelim.

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizlere hatırlatmak ve üzerinde düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim bazı ayetler var. Lütfen bu ayetler üzerinde dikkatle düşünelim. Bizlere öğretilenleri bir kenara koyalım, bakalım Allah bu ayetlerinde bizleri nasıl uyarıyor ve hangi bilgileri veriyor ki, dini kullananların, saptıranların elinde hiçbir dayanakları olmasın.

Enbiya 10: Andolsun, SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ, SİZİN BÜTÜN ŞEREF VE ŞANINIZ ONDADIR. Hâlâ aklınızı kullanmayacak mısınız? (Diyanet meali)

Bakın Allah çok açık ve net bir bilgi veriyor bizlere ve ne diyor.

SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ, SİZİN BÜTÜN ŞEREF VE ŞANINIZ ONDADIR.

Allah bizler için Kuran ın yeteceğini, hatta hayatımızın özünün, yaşam rehberinin, şan ve şerefimizin yolunun yalnız Kuran dan geçtiğini, asla bunun dışına çıkmamamız gerektiğini söylüyor. Siz bu uyarıyı aldıktan sonra, KURAN BENİM AMELİ İBADETLERİMİ GEREKTİĞİ GİBİ AÇIKLAMAMIŞ, BEN BU BİLGİLERİ KURAN DIŞINDAN GELEN SÖZLÜ BİLGİLERDEN HADİSLERDEN ÖĞRENİYORUM, DEMEMİZ NORMAL Mİ? Hani şan ve şerefimiz yalnız Kuran daydı. Hani yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılacaktık. Hani Kuran dan sorumluyduk. Hani biz kitapta hiçbir eksik bırakmadık diyordu Allah. Yoksa bu uyarılara kulak mı tıkadık, atalarımızın inançlarını yaşamak adına?

Tüm bunlar normal diyorsanız, Allah ın bu ayetine iman etmiyor, kendinize Kuran ın yanında kitaplar, rehberler ediniyorsunuz demektir. Allah sizin bütün şan ve şerefiniz için her şey Kuran da var diyecek, bizler adeta inatla, beşeri FIKIH inancının öğretisini Kuran da göremediğimizde, bakın her şey yokmuş, demek ki Kuran, iman adına her şeyi yazmıyormuş diyeceğiz öylemi? Bunu söylediğimizde ve inandığımızda, sonucuna da katlanacağımızı unutmayalım.

Değerli din kardeşlerim. Bizlerin asla unutmaması gereken bir konu var, oda Allah ın elçisinin ÜMMİ oluşudur. BU KONU İSLAM TOPLUMUNDA ADETA GİZLENİYOR. Kuran ın ÜMMİ kelimesine, ÜMMİ toplumuna verdiği anlamı, eğer bizler doğru anlayabilirsek, bugün peygamberimiz adına uydurulan tüm iftiraların, sözlerin gerçek olmadığı ortaya çıkacaktır.

Peygamberimiz ÜMMİYDİ yani ne Yahudiydi nede Hıristiyan toplumuna tabiydi. Söyledikleri gibi ümmi okuma yazma bilmeyen anlamında değildir. Allah ın elçisi, Hiçbir ehli kitaba tabi değildi ama doğruların arayışındaydı. Onun içindir ki, ALLAH IN RESULÜNÜN DİNİ KONULARDA HİÇBİR BİLGİSİ YOKTU. Hatırlayınız Allah bu konuya açıklık getirmek için, ne diyordu elçisine hitaben. 

SEN KİTAP NEDİR, İMAN NEDİR BİLMEZDİN. FAKAT BİZ KUR'ÂN'I, KULLARIMIZDAN DİLEDİĞİMİZİ DOĞRU YOLA İLETTİĞİMİZ BİR NUR YAPTIK. (Şura 52)

Bakın Allah ın resulü, elçi olmadan önce, hiçbir inanca tabi değilmiş. Ayette de açıkça sen kitap nedir, iman nedir bilmezdin diyor. Bu bilgiyi Allah bizlere neden bildiriyor, bunun maksadını mutlaka anlamalıyız. Eğer anlamadan üstünü örtersek, bu konuda Allah ın bizlere anlatmaya çalıştığı çok önemli gerçekleri anlayamayız. Çok daha dikkat çeken ise, ayetin devamında söylediklerini hatırlayalım.

FAKAT BİZ KUR'ÂN'I, KULLARIMIZDAN DİLEDİĞİMİZİ DOĞRU YOLA İLETTİĞİMİZ BİR NUR YAPTIK.

Demek ki peygamberimiz, doğru yolu, din adına her şeyi Kuran dan öğrenmiş. Kuran Allah ın doğru yoluna ileten, apaçık bir nurdur diyor ayet. Ama bizler bu gerçekleri görmezden gelip, Allah ın nurunu tamamlayan, hatta ibadetlerimizin detayı Kuran da olmadığı için, onları açıklayan, izah eden bir konumuna getiriyoruz, Allah ın elçisini. Bu nasıl bir tezatlık, Allah ın elçisinin tek rehberi Kuran ise, bizler nasıl Kuran yetmez deriz. Allah verdiği emri neden açıklamasın, bunu da mı düşünemiyoruz? Açıklamadığı bir emirden nasıl hesap sorabileceğine inanıyoruz, bunu anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum. Bu nasıl büyük bir saygısızlık, bunun farkında bile değiliz.

Bu konuda bizlere referans olacak ve hurafelerden bizleri uzaklaştıracak, çok dikkat çekici bir ayeti sizlere hatırlatmak istiyorum.

Ankebut 47: Çünkü [ey Muhammed,] sen bu [vahyin gelmesi]nden önce HERHANGİ BİR İLAHÎ KELÂMI OKUMUŞ YA DA ONU KENDİ ELLERİNLE YAZMIŞ DEĞİLDİN; öyle olsaydı, [sana vahyetmiş olduğumuz] hakikati çürütmeye çalışanlar, insanları [onun hakkında] KUŞKUYA SEVK EDEBİLİRLERDİ. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Bu ayetin bir ayet öncesinde de Allah, Kuran ı peygamberimize indirdiğinden bahsediyor ve daha önceki vahiylere inanan ve inkârcılardan örnek veriyor. Bu ayette de aslında bizler için çok önemli bir bilgi veriyor, ÜMMİ konusuna açıklık getirmek adına. 

Peygamberimizin konumu ile ilgili, daha önce Şura 52. ayette verdiği bilgiyi derinleştirmek, onaylamak adına, bakın ne diyor Yaradan. Sen, sana indirdiğimiz Kuran dan önce, dini konularda hiçbir kitap okumamış ve bu kitaplarla ilgili dini konularda hiçbir bilgide yazmamıştın. Seni özellikle ÜMMİ toplumdan seçtik. Bunun nedeni, gerçeklere karşı çıkıp, Kuran a iman etmek istemeyenler, bu durumunu kötüye kullanır, bu kitabı kendisi yazmış, daha öncede zaten buna benzer kitaplar yazıyordu demesinler diye, özellikle seni ÜMMİ toplumun içinden seçtik diyor. Ayetin son cümlesi zaten bunu açıklıyor.

Bunca açık ayetlerden sonra, Allah ın elçisinin ÜMMİ oluşu gerçeği üzerinde, dikkatle düşünelim ve diyelim ki; Madem Allah ın elçisi ÜMMİYDİ, yani Kuran ın dışından hiçbir dini bilgisi yoktu, bu durumda peygamberimiz din adına Kuran ayetlerinden başka hükümler koymuş olması mümkün değildir. Bunun mümkün olamayacağını ayetten anlıyoruz. 

Allah o günkü topluma fırsat vermemek adına, elçisini ÜMMİ toplum arasından seçiyor ve sebebini de söylüyor. KURAN I RESULÜM YAZMIŞ DİYEMESİNLER, ELLERİNDE BÖYLE BİR BAHANELERİ OLMASIN. Bizlerde bu ayetten, kıssadan hisse alıp şunu rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz;

ALLAH ÖZELLİKLE ÜMMİ BİR ELÇİ GÖNDERMİŞ Kİ, DAHA ÖNCE ATALARININ İNANCININ ETKİSİNDE KALMADAN, ASLA DİNE İLAVELER YAPMADAN, ÜMMETİNE YALNIZ KURAN İLE HÜKMETSİN, YALNIZ KURAN I ANLATSIN.

Ben aldığım kıssadan hissemi, sizlerle paylaşmak istedim. En doğrusunu Allah bilir. Bizlere düşen imtihanımızı yalnız Kuran dan yaşamak olmalıdır.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

